
'Funny for Thee, but Not for Me', ISIS, Activists, and Unintended Consequences - tenkabuto
http://brandon.zeroqualms.net/funny-for-thee-but-not-for-me-ISIS/
======
unimpressive
Fuck this noise.

ISIS literally throws gay people off of tall buildings. They are basically
already doing as much as they humanly (subhumanly?) can to murder whatever
homosexuals exist in their jurisdictions. Pretending like anon is suddenly the
bad guy because it might hurt these poor peoples feelings and then they'll
_lash out_ by hurting more people is such an inadequate laughable model of the
situation that I find it a little appalling.

